# Coolers



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

What size fishing coolers do you use? (and name brand)


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

You missed the big July 4 sale from RTIC...what size boat you got and what fish you after?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 220 SSI 110 rtic 2 60 icekools ( they suck) 75 and 65 yeti my rtic is the favorite of the bunch built great and cheapest believe I got the 110 rtic for 220 shipped to my door during on of the sales. But I do really like the latches on the ssi


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Cheap igloos 48 qt. Get a couple they last a couple years and don't cost a lot. Will hold fish up to about 15 lbs. If larger fish get the bigger iglo. Good for one day trips.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

We have several: Igloo Sportsman -(16 x 30) heavy as hell but great for holding ice and long days. Igloo Marine - (15 x 31) light weight but also good on Ice for a 8 - 9 hour day. We also brine our fish while out there with a ice and saltwater slurry to avoid white spots aka hot spots on the fish. Drain the water on the way in so the ice packs nicely around the fishies on the ride home. Filet after washing the boat. We never hold over till the next day like some folks. If you do buy a Yeti. We only fish a two man crew but would have room enough for a third man quota of Snappys, mingos, and almacos. For Cobia we take fish bag.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Rtic!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Rtic


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Lifetime brand from Wally World?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Rtic you kidding me. You can ge 10 48 qt igloos for one rtic plus how much does it weigh with 40 lbs of fish and ice. Not knocking the chest.They
do look nice and $$ rich.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I only surf fish. I was looking at this cooler to sit in the front because my dad took this yellow cart and then made it into what you see with the pvc around it and then my brother put those tires on with the rubber treads on. BTW the pvc cage has rod holders in the top of it built into the pvc and is removable from the cart.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Grizzly coolers here.

I use igloo coolers in my deep freeze to make blocked ice in. That’s the only way I’ve ever known of a igloo cooler to keep ice.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

The Coleman Coastal Extreme 120s are outstanding for those who don't want to have to padlock their coolers. SS hardware, lid seal is tight as a tick and keeps ice for several days.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

SHatten said:


> Has anyone tried the Lifetime brand from Wally World?


I've got one I keep in the back of the truck and use when we take the kids to the creek and stuff. It holds ice well and I like the way the latches are designed on the front. The yeti is just way to heavy to lug around and it would end up walking off, so it stays at the house.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

the size of a cooler is my next question. a 25qt cooler that I could lay my fish flat in that has the 2 handles on each end or a taller 28qt cooler that is just one handle and it won't matter if my fish should get a little bent.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

AUtigerfan said:


> the size of a cooler is my next question. a 25qt cooler that I could lay my fish flat in that has the 2 handles on each end or a taller 28qt cooler that is just one handle and it won't matter if my fish should get a little bent.


Change your avatar to Crimson Tide and you’ll start catching fish that won’t fit in a 28 quart ice chest. :whistling:


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I will get right on that, just give me a second!(lol)


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Change your avatar to Crimson Tide and you’ll start catching fish that won’t fit in a 28 quart ice chest. :whistling:


Drum and mullet!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

War Eagle ! I use a light cheaper model / brand of cooler for surf fishing with my cart. I tried taking my expensive heavy duty coolers for awhile.....but they're just too damn heavy to be dragging down the beach.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a Yeti 45 that I use. Used to take my Bayou Ice Box, but it was around 70 qts I got tired of hauling it.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Won't if a fish get bent will in the cooler if I with a more narrower cooler vs. the fish being completely flat.
It will just a little time when I get home to sit out before I can filet it?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

AUtigerfan said:


> Won't if a fish get bent will in the cooler if I with a more narrower cooler vs. the fish being completely flat.
> It will just a little time when I get home to sit out before I can filet it?


HUH? Come on now only Bama fans type like that


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

AUtigerfan said:


> Won't if a fish get bent will in the cooler if I with a more narrower cooler vs. the fish being completely flat.
> It will just a little time when I get home to sit out before I can filet it?


Roll Tide!!


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I had written that on about getting 3 hours of sleep and had only been up for about 15 minutes so please forgive.
I applied 2 go 2 Alabemer Univirsetee. My edubacaysun levels wear Too hi.
(Please note previous entries of mine where not as horribly written as that last post)


----------



## Rockfish Coosa (Mar 22, 2019)

RTIC 65 pulled by Fish-n-mate Sr on orange beach wheels. Got for $192 out the door during summer sale.


----------



## jillyrubyjane (May 29, 2020)

I was using Igloo marine ultra cool. It has superb insulation that can prevent ice from melting for approximately 36 hours. For me, this is indeed an incredible feature, plus the Igloo Marine Ultra Cooler has a fish measuring tool. Corrosion resistant and has threaded drain plug. With different sizes and design to choose I used 54-quart


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Love my RTIC 45 with two exceptions:
1. Like Ron said, it's heavy as heck and when my boat is on the trailer, it's almost impossible for this old man to get it in the boat when loaded. 
2. Upon returning, it's heavier because of all the ice it's made.......
I've been toying with the idea of one of the Ozark Trails coolers at walfart as a lighter option.


----------

